# Thermal screen



## dboz (Mar 25, 2018)

I have just had a reply from silver screens regarding my integra 810, they don't have a template for it, he also informed me they no longer sell it off the roll, therefore are uable to supply .
Could anyone tell me where I may be able to get one, and rough idea of the cost


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Minster products Sheffield, you can get any shape/size/model.
You can go there and wait whilst they make you one, a couple of hours or they will send you details of how to do the template to send them so they can make one.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Have you tried Hindermann? Vancomfort sell them and also their own brand.

Mike.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Taylormade may be able to help?


----------

